# Buttons und Homepagevorlagen. Wie geht das?



## Juliet (16. April 2004)

Ich muss leider mal eine ganz blöde Frage stellen. I

ch habe vor kurzem angefangen mich mit dem Homepagebasteln zu beschäftigen. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit um da richtig profimässig herumzuwurschtln, obwohl es mir viel Spass macht. 

Ich habe mich mit Selfhtml beschäftigt und dies mit HTML-Editoren kombiniert, das klappt recht gut. Aber meine Ansprüche wachsen ständig! Dieses Problem ist Euch bestimmt bekannt.

Jetzt möchte ich von meinem Gratiswebspace zu einem (hab ihn schon) "richtigen" umziehen, wo ich mehr Speicherplatz habe, Metatags reinmachen kann uvm....

Plötzlich regt sich in mir der Ehrgeiz eine Homepage ganz selber zu gestalten, das heisst, buttons usw. selber zu entwerfen. Nun meine richtig doofe Frage, für die ich eigentlich noch nirgends eine ausführliche Antwort gefunden habe: 

Angenommen ich entwerfe mein HP Design mit allem Drum und dran mit dem Photoshop (hab leider nur 5.0). Dann slice ich es mit einem freeware slicer programm (gibts hab ich gesehen) und wiiieee mach ich das ganze dann zu einer Homepage? Mit tabellen und Hintergründen? Wie macht man das dann, das alles wieder zusammenpasst? schäm...

Könntet ihr mir ein paar Tips geben, ich blicke da noch nicht so richtig durch....  

Naja gut, ich bin Euch nicht böse, wenn ihr es müssig seid, auf solche Fragen zu antworten.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Amethyst (16. April 2004)

Hallo Juliet,

selfhtml kennst du ja schon ;-)) Ich empfehle Dir mal zusätzlich mal

htmlbasis

als Editor empfehle ich Phase 5, das ist Freeware und ich erstelle meine Seiten auch mit dem Editor:

Phase 5

Und ich bin gerade dabei einige Seiten, als Anleitung für Anfänger mit Phase 5 zu erstellen, die sind aber noch nicht offiziell im Netz, weil ich sie noch von einigen Experten prüfe lasse, deswegen sind auch erst 2 Kapitel fertig. Kannst ja trotzdem mal reinschauen:

Anfängertipps für Phase 5

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Billie (16. April 2004)

Also, eigentlich gibt es zwei od. mehrere Möglichkeiten, du kannst die ganzen Teile in Frames aufteilen od. einfach alles in eine Tabelle packen, wobei ich glaube dass die Tabelle die am meisten verwendete Methode ist.

Photoshoptutorials.de

Vielleicht hilft dir das Tutorial weiter, da wird glaub ich das gemacht was du willst... also vom Bild in HTML-Tabelle "konvertiert".


----------



## Juliet (20. April 2004)

Danke!
Werde mich da durchwurschtln.

Grüsse


----------

